# Been compromised, need advice quick!



## BACKSTABBED (Aug 4, 2011)

I have pretty much dropped from this site because there are many conspiracists posting here, but I check in from time to time to read. This is an anonymous post. Now I am drinking the kool-aid.

Okay, you are friendly with your nearby neighbors, one particular couple who is popular in the area, stops by from time to time to chat, admire your garden and outdoor improvements (greenhouse, chickens, orchard, etc etc). They ask you about hunting, share ATV and camping experiences and chit chat politics.

They have been in the area 15 years or more, and have always been polite but keep to local family generally.

You know to be evasive and try to learn more about them than they about you. You would think of them as a potential future ally.

Then suddenly, you realize you've been marked. They are gone but the discussion of what would you do specifically for this or that makes you realize that they have been interrogating you for some time.

You know your answers have been vague, simple and humble, (no gold, guns and preps talk), but you just *KNOW* you've been shanked by another organized group.

You are well prepped, and have local family starting to assemble within minutes of a SHTF emergency. You can stand your own ground and have not compromised security plans.

You know they will breeze by again, what would you do? Ask them straight up or keep playing the game? Moving is not an option.

Real situation, advice requested&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..:gaah:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Marked? What do you mean by marked? Do you think they are going to purposefully take you out first if the SHTF?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Or does he mean they will come to his home first for his stores and supplies??


----------



## labouton (Jan 24, 2011)

You could always go to their home and scope them out.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm assuming that you are talking about a hypothetical future scenario and not a simple breaking and entering? 

If you are talking about another group marking you as a target at some point in the future, I would say confront them. Make a show of force and make it clear that you will not roll over.

If you think that they may try to break in and steal your equipment in the near future, I would contact the police and share your concerns. If nothing else, they will probably step up their patrols in your area.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Go to their house and do a reversal on them.Just show up and start asking questions like they ask you.If your not welcome If they come back, tell them to get the hell off your property.
Some people are just nosey and don't mean any harm,they have to have a dose of their own meds.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BACKSTABBED said:


> You know your answers have been vague, simple and humble, *(no gold, guns and preps talk)*, but you just KNOW you've been shanked by another organized group.


what would be their motivation if they perceive you as having nothing 'of value'?


----------



## BACKSTABBED (Aug 4, 2011)

My concern is that another potential post SHTF group has put me on their radar. 

I am not worried about midnight antics, but instead figuring out in full SHTF are they friend or foe. 

If I confront and blow them off, they may plan to be antagonistic in an event. Or I could be cooperative and give away too much info. 

I am not as much running scared as much as kicking myself that this wiseguy got probed without seeing it coming. They were smoother than me and now I have to roll the dice and decide what my counter action is.


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

How about join em ???????


----------



## XR750 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think you should pay them a visit and learn as much as you can.
In fact you should visit them all time.
Keep quiet about any preps you have and play down any prepping you do.
Every time you see them ask them question that if they asked you. Uou would not want to answer and basically make a pain out of yourself.
Eventually they will run when they see you coming. :congrat: Their now out of your life with minimum damage.
Joe-R


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Do nothing right now. 
Figure out what you have said and write it down. Then write you a nice piece of believable fiction chocked full of information. Study it and know it. That will be your new reality as far as others are concerned. Do not change the way you behave. Start giving disinformationwith things that can't readily be proven like, cache locations and contents.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

BACKSTABBED said:


> Then suddenly, you realize you've been marked. They are gone but the discussion of what would you do specifically for this or that makes you realize that they have been interrogating you for some time.
> 
> You know your answers have been vague, simple and humble, (no gold, guns and preps talk), but you just *KNOW* you've been shanked by another organized group.


In what way do you _*KNOW*_? I'm playing devils advocate here and wondering if their specific questions are due to their consideration of the same situation but don't know how to handle it best and are truly looking for advise or alternatives.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Marked? Sounds like you are the one with the conspiracy issue! LOL Next time they stop by, let them know in no uncertain terms that you don't work well with others and you run with scissors.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Don't worry about it*

*First of all..forewarned is forearmed.. "IF" they have something bad going on then your now aware of them too... just go on doing what you always do..

They may have been checking you out to see if your going to be an asset or a problem...in a shtf

You say you gave no information about your preps or weapons etc so in essence you look like a nice neighbor who has some chickens and a garden..

Maybe something in your lifestyle made your neighbors nervous, like being reclusive or whatever..

I do think your drinking the koolaid a bit to much simply because you are letting this freak you out to the point you may let it start making you paranoid to the point of really worrying your neighbors..

Just keep on doing whatever you do prepping as before, living your life as always ...

There are some mistakes we all make...for instance talking to freely in forums... while I have no idea how anybody could be back tracked thru their computer foot prints I know it can be done and I'm sure there are folks doing just that...the feds for sure..

If nothing else you learned a lesson.. anytime somebody takes an interest in you for a while then drops off is enough to make you wonder , I usually check to see is I have something green stuck in my teeth and sniff my pits... but at the same time I'm not going to throw the door open to strangers that's what fences and gates are for...

Kinda when a good looking woman pays attention to an old fart like me..."What's SHE LOOKING FOR"... *


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay, so I just read the original post again....

If this couple has been in your neighborhood for fifteen years and not caused any trouble, have been friendly with you in all the time you have known them, I would say that you are probably safe. It could very well be that they are going through something difficult and have not been able to spare the time to visit. I think if it were me, I would stop by their house and just say, "hey, haven't seen you guys in a while, just wanted to stop by and see how you guys are doing." If you are wrong about them, you are being a good neighbor and friend. If you are correct in your suspicions, it will give you a chance to check them out.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's no reason to worry. Just make sure you're armed when the collapse happens. You'll need to have people take turns being awake and armed. That's what I plan to do. I live in a condo complex. There's no way to hide the fact that I haul in 24 jugs of water almost every week day.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

XR750 said:


> I think you should pay them a visit and learn as much as you can.
> In fact you should visit them all time.
> Keep quiet about any preps you have and play down any prepping you do.
> Every time you see them ask them question that if they asked you. Uou would not want to answer and basically make a pain out of yourself.
> ...


I agree with XR750 possibly with the exception of trying to become an annoyance. In all likelyhood if they actually did scope you out it was to ascertain if you were a threat to them or if you are a potential ally. Be friendly and learn what you can and possibly you will find an ally in SHTF scenario. The last thing you want to do is confront them in an antogonistic way. Even if they are a threat you have the element of surprise on your side if they dont know that you are on to them. If you are worried they would attack at the first sign of S flying toward the F then you know who to look out for... simple as that. Just learn from the expereince and dont share too much -- ever. In all likelyhood they are preppers just like you that want to know if you are a friend or enemy. Dont fret none.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

BACKSTABBED said:


> I have pretty much dropped from this site because there are many conspiracists posting here, but I check in from time to time to read. This is an anonymous post. Now I am drinking the kool-aid.
> 
> Okay, you are friendly with your nearby neighbors, one particular couple who is popular in the area, stops by from time to time to chat, admire your garden and outdoor improvements (greenhouse, chickens, orchard, etc etc). They ask you about hunting, share ATV and camping experiences and chit chat politics.


It sounds to me like you have a couple of choices:

Status-quo - do as you normally do
Pull the insane card - start lookin' like a craze'd hippy, wear a tin-foil hat over a baseball cap
Pull secondary insane card - Wear an "Obama for President" hat
Start collecting "garbage" to spread around your yard making it look like you have hit a poverty-level so low that you should not be a target
Start rumours either about yourself or about the couple who scope'd you out - make the rumour very believable and horrible at the same time (WestNile, AIDS, drugs, cleptomania, etc)


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> It sounds to me like you have a couple of choices:
> 
> Status-quo - do as you normally do
> Pull the insane card - start lookin' like a craze'd hippy, wear a tin-foil hat over a baseball cap
> ...


Haha, NaeKid you are hilarious! Careful with wearing an 'Obama for President' hat -- in some parts of the country that could get you shot!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Take a deep breath*

Take a deep breath man. Everyone is not out to get you yet. after the SHTF you will have plenty of people to worry about. Right now you can pretty well lay back and just don't broadcast that you have a years supply of everything.

If you want to know about someone all you have to do is just state, " I worry sometimes about what would happen if we had some kind of disaster!".

You can decide from their reply whether you want to carry the discussion further.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

BillM said:


> If you want to know about someone all you have to do is just state, " I worry sometimes about what would happen if we had some kind of disaster!".


To which most will answer "I have a flashlight, a gameboy and some popcorn!".


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*There is your sign*



TheAnt said:


> To which most will answer "I have a flashlight, a gameboy and some popcorn!".


Then you know they haven't got a clue, right.

If they respond by assureing you every thing will be OK , not to worry ?

But If they start telling you you should prepare , you have a potential prepper.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I just tell them the "almost" truth. I am allergic to many food additives now days and I grow as much as I can for myself so I know what is in it. I also buy in bulk cuz that stuff is expensive to buy in the small bags. Then everyone just says--good for you, I'll bet you save quite a bit that way...
Only family knows that I prep and even some of them only know the "almost truth". I often have folks see me out in the yard with my fruit trees and chickens stop by chit chat and they just want to know how much work it is to start them themselves. But I live in an farming community that is not all big ag. We have farmers here who have been doing it for years and have passed their farms down in the family since the late 1800's. 
During our social group dinners we all sit around and chit chat about how it is now the "in" thing to go back to the old fashioned way of growing stuff-from plants/veggies to animals. You can't tell me that many of these folks aren't prepping-but we don't openly discuss it. 
I do barter here and there.. eggs and veggies for fruits that I don't have yet. But I so want to do more barter but our milk laws here in Michigan are downright scary.. Even some of the dairy farmers don't drink their own raw milk due to it.
Personally I think the OP is just a paranoid individual. :nuts: Seeing boogy men where there was just a chatty neighbor(and one that is a long time member of the community). Unless that chatty neighbor was sitting stroking the butt of his concealed weapon while chatting, I don't think he was out to get ya!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well though I'm sure there are folks out there trying to figure out who they will take down in a SHTF situation, I just gotta say...

Chill out man....you sound a bit paranoid. If you are that wired about something like this, you need to isolate yourself fully. As you will be scared to death of everyone. 

Someone with 2 post here and sounds like you, is someone I would worry about in a SHTF....

BillM said it right, back up, take a deep breath and things will be ok.

Jimmy


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Jimmy24 said:


> Someone with 2 post here and sounds like you, is someone I would worry about in a SHTF....


The person posting opened a secondary account so that their primary account isn't known, just in case the "neighbor" also has an account here and figures out that they are talking about them ...


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> The person posting opened a secondary account so that their primary account isn't known, just in case the "neighbor" also has an account here and figures out that they are talking about them ...


Good thing they're not paranoid, huh?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just because someone is following me, doesn't make me paranoid, it makes me cautious - I have been followed a few times and each time I became quite conscience of it.

Once a guy tried to run me off the road, on purpose and even made contact with my Jeep, on purpose. Another guy followed me, lane-change by lane-change through the city on the busiest roadway ... I ended up making a 4 lane swoop to an exit ramp, he followed by cutting off several vehicles - I lost him when I drove over a median and back onto the main highway. He attempted to drive over the median as well and got stuck ... 

I report the happening to the local police and they tell me that I am paranoid ... really? Someone tries to run you off the road and you are paranoid ... Hmm!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry, that was me... I almost missed my exit cause a dern spider ran up my shorts! My bad....
:gaah:
Cant fault folks for being cautious -- still probably no harm meant by the neighbor...


----------



## ALASKAWATCHMEN (Aug 5, 2011)

*Wow dude!*

Maybe they were trying to recruit you into their survival group, but due to your paranoid nature, you couldn't accept that anyone would actualy try to be your friend...

Just my two cents...


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

IT sounds to me like you're getting paranoid .there's still plenty of foods on the shelves and gas at the stations and it dosen't sound like you have anything that they can't get right now.Maybe all of you have to much time on your hands


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Just because someone is following me, doesn't make me paranoid, it makes me cautious - I have been followed a few times and each time I became quite conscience of it.


It's not being paranoid... it's being alert.

When DW and I are out with our 3 year old granddaughter we've noticed, a few times, someone following us around. Usually in a busy store and we'd do something really stupid like go back and forth between two different areas enough that it isn't coincidence when they keep showing up in each area shortly after we did. Our first thought was someone looking to grab her if we weren't paying attention.

In another case just the two of us were in one of the big box home stores looking in separate areas. After a little bit I see my wife coming down the aisle towards me quickly and looking worried. She told me she thought some guy was following her. Now I'm a pretty big guy myself so she follows me back down the aisle when the person she thought was following turns the corner sees her and then me he suddenly turns and goes back. When we got to the end of the aisle and looked for him he was gone. I don't mean walking away I mean totally gone. We could not find him anywhere. Best guess is he, not being so big, got out of the store as fast as he could.

You have to be careful and pay attention at all times. Some out there ARE out to get you.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> It's not being paranoid... it's being alert.
> 
> When DW and I are out with our 3 year old granddaughter we've noticed, a few times, someone following us around. Usually in a busy store and we'd do something really stupid like go back and forth between two different areas enough that it isn't coincidence when they keep showing up in each area shortly after we did. Our first thought was someone looking to grab her if we weren't paying attention.
> 
> ...


I have had that happen before-guess who it was? The store Dick.(what do they call them these days?) Sure some times it may be someone creepy. But then sometimes it may just be someone peeking to make sure that you're not robbing the joint... I have had my whole family over in the shampoo asle and had this little old lady who works for the store peek at us for about 5 minutes till I wandered away and down the next aisle and came up behind her to ask if she'd seen enuf... apparently we were standing in front of the $50 shampoos and thought we might be stealing them..  yup... right. We were discussing what kind of ding dong pays that kind of money for a tiny 20oz bottle of shampoo!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Shampoo*



Emerald said:


> I have had that happen before-guess who it was? The store Dick.(what do they call them these days?) Sure some times it may be someone creepy. But then sometimes it may just be someone peeking to make sure that you're not robbing the joint... I have had my whole family over in the shampoo asle and had this little old lady who works for the store peek at us for about 5 minutes till I wandered away and down the next aisle and came up behind her to ask if she'd seen enuf... apparently we were standing in front of the $50 shampoos and thought we might be stealing them..  yup... right. We were discussing what kind of ding dong pays that kind of money for a tiny 20oz bottle of shampoo!


When my teenage daughter was living at home , she was very contentious about the shampoo and threw a fit if she couldent buy the expencive brand.

Her mother bought it once and I bought a gallon of the cheap shampoo that was the same color and just kept refilling the expencive bottle with the cheap stuff. she never caught on !

:sssh:


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

BillM said:


> When my teenage daughter was living at home , she was very contentious about the shampoo and threw a fit if she couldent buy the expencive brand.
> 
> Her mother bought it once and I bought a gallon of the cheap shampoo that was the same color and just kept refilling the expencive bottle with the cheap stuff. she never caught on !
> 
> :sssh:


And the lesson she learned was?????

My daughter buys her own if she wants something more than suave or vo5 from dollar tree.

(sorry, I am in a snarky mood tonight for some reason. Think my tinfoil hat is too tight)


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think you have anything to be worried about. Most people are just nosey about what other people are doing because they are bored with their own life. If you haven't given out much info about your prepping, they may not even have a clue about what goes on in your house when the door is closed. I don't even tell my closest friends or even some of my family what I am doing, because you have to protect what is yours. And if SHTF, for whatever reason, you know that the only persons you are going to be able to trust are the ones who are in it with you from the beginning, and share your thoughts.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Gee, it would be awful to live with those fears. Sorry to hear what you're going through. 

We've thought and talked about various people in our area...things like "will they have food/supplies? Will they work with others? Will they be a danger? A handicap? An asset?" Mostly to be on our toes if something happens, not because any of us mean harm to the others. We do the same analysing about our own family members...will so-and-so work hard, have a good/bad attitude, etc. Who will work better with who, and on what type of jobs. 

I'm not sure what makes you think they're some kind of organized threat, but I do put some stock in a person's gut feeling. If you truly believe they have investigated you for purposes that make you uneasy, then I guess the best thing you can do is go forward from here talking and living whatever it is you would rather have them believe. Imply hardship, or concern for how you'd get by if TSHTF, or if you had an income reduction, or if a bad storm/earthquake/whatever-is-in-your-area struck, and so forth. 

Best thing is to be casual. Most of us probably do wonder about friends, family, neighbors, co-workers, church-mates (whatever you call your fellow church goers), and anyone else we regularly come into contact with. Sometimes we feel them out with vague questions. Sometimes it opens into conversation about prepping.

Maybe they've 'gone away' because they've decided you're no one of interest and have nothing they'd want/need if TSHTF? Maybe they're just caught up in their lives right now?

Stay safe, friend. Best wishes.


----------



## IndigoLight (Apr 15, 2010)

BACKSTABBED said:


> ...skipped...
> 
> Then suddenly, you realize you've been marked. They are gone but the discussion of what would you do specifically for this or that makes you realize that they have been interrogating you for some time.
> 
> ...


I have another theory for you.
What if your enighbors just "woke up" and smelled the coffee and decided that proverbial S will HTF and they need to do something about preps.
They know nothing about it, they don't know where to start, but they know you. They know you for a long time. 
You seem like a guy (I am guessing) who already lives with a certain degree of self-sufficiency, so they address their questions to you.
Since you yourself are in a closet, they couldn't just come and say they need prep advice. So all of you danced around the topic. 
Prepping is not main street. Many people would think that all of us here are crazy. And your neighbors (not knowing for sure you're a prepper) were afraid that you may think they are insane. Did that ever cross your mind?

So... first of all - calm down. You are not compromised (unless there are more things you're not telling us, 
but from what you posted, I see no danger to you).
I would continue to be vague and dance around the issue as long as you don't feel comfortable with them.
I would definitely visit them if I were you, they were asking questions about yard, chicken, etc - go visit and give them advice about where their garden should be . Look around their yard and house, you may see some clues.
They maybe looking for a reliable neighbor or a group to join.
They maybe on their own and scared. 
But without more details about the situation, it's hard to tell more.
Good luck and keep us updated. I'd like to hear that all is well.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello, I'm fairly new here, but thought I'd chime in too. As others have said they are probably trying to figure out if you are someone they have to worry about or someone they can count on.

How is your property situated to theirs as far as a defensive position goes? And how is theirs situated to yours for the same reason. They are probably looking for an ally.

Break the ice with them to see where they stand. When I'm feeling out anyone to see where they stand, or at least to know if we are like minded, I start out with Obama, Biden, Reid and Pelousi. If they don't become visibly agitated or sickened at the mere mention of those names I pretty much wrap it up and end the conversation.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

What is your spouse's gut reaction to this person? Since you've already worked a bad senario up in your head concerning this person, it's hard to distinguish between your gut & your imagination. Go with your spouse's gut.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> It's not being paranoid... it's being alert.
> 
> When DW and I are out with our 3 year old granddaughter we've noticed, a few times, someone following us around. Usually in a busy store and we'd do something really stupid like go back and forth between two different areas enough that it isn't coincidence when they keep showing up in each area shortly after we did. Our first thought was someone looking to grab her if we weren't paying attention.
> 
> ...


That is too true. I was shopping with my sister and her three children. My little niece was around four at the time. My sister was looking at this and that and I was watching the little one.

Then I noticed some wierdo little guy watching the the little one too, and following. At that point he knew I was watching him, but the little one dashed out of my reach before I could get to her and this guy walked up next to her and brushed his arm up against her.

I rushed over and got her out of there and back to her mother and then I went looking for him but he was gone. I told my brother in law about it later and he said the guy was a perv. and got off just brushing his hand against her hand. I'm not a big woman, but if I had caught that little %^$#^&* I'd a smashed him good.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> The person posting opened a secondary account so that their primary account isn't known, just in case the "neighbor" also has an account here and figures out that they are talking about them ...


Well it's been 4 days since his OP. Nothing since. Lots of great advise and comments.

Paranoid is paranoid or bad manners, one or the other.

Jimmy


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish the original poster would come back and tell us what he/she decided to do...and how that turned out. That would be more educational than just reading all the advice without knowing which one was the one that worked.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

A lot of people know we prep. I don't consider it to be a problem. I've talked to friends, family, and a number of people from church. Once it hits the fan I don't help anybody. (Not unless I hear God's voice in my mind telling me otherwise.) I don't even answer the door. We plan on having someone armed and awake 24/7 at that time. Anybody who tries to break in will be shot if necessary. I don't care who it is.


----------



## rextex (Sep 14, 2011)

Maybe you're reading them wrong and they're just being interested.


----------



## BACKSTABBED (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok, Ok, I have really calmed down. Back to reality.

Point one is I do feel a fellow prepper or group scoped me out. I am guilty of that too. 

Point two is I just thought I was smarter and would have seen subtle leading questions as a probe sooner. As far as OPSEC goes I failed. I just thought I was smarter than all the other Survival Joes out there, wrong!

Point three I don't think anyone is out to get me. 

Point 4 is I gave them a copy of "LIGHTS OUT". 

Point 5. Haven't seen them since. 

I will drop by their place in a few weeks and follow up. 


One lesson learned, teach yes, but zip the lip a little more.


----------



## redneckhillbilly (Aug 28, 2010)

If you gave them a copy of "Lights Out" then most likely they are trying to figure out if you are a prepper/survivalist. Their questions were probably to see how much you were into prepping or if you just thought the book was a good read. I know that the book has swayed and turned a lot of people onto prepping, my own wife for example. The reason they may have quit coming around is a couple of possibilities, either they now believe you are nuts being a prepper/survivalist, they may already be preppers and don't want you to know about what they have, or are recent converts and are afraid they asked too many questions. "Lights Out" is a real eye opener for some people who have the intelligence to look at what is going on around the country now, not necessarily an emp or such. Such could be the case.


----------

